# Eclipse Plugin Package



## techdevil (23. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

ich versuche gerade ein Package so zu installieren, dass ich es in Eclipse nutzen kann, bekomme es leider nicht hin. Habe sowas noch nie gemacht, kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
Das ganze nennt sich JDom und das gibts hier: Index of /dist/binary
Habe von dort die zip datei.


----------



## Schandro (24. Mrz 2010)

du ziehst dir aus dem "lib"-Ordner die .jar Dateien in dein Eclipse-Project mithilfe des Package-Explorers innerhalb von Eclipse (am besten in einen eigenen Ordner, den du auch "lib" nennst, ansonsten müllst du dir dein Project-Verzeichniss schnell voll). 
Dann markierst du all diese .jar Dateien => Rechtsklick => Build Path => Add to Build Path


----------



## techdevil (25. Mrz 2010)

Klappt, danke


----------



## Schandro (25. Mrz 2010)

ungewöhnlich, Jdom hat seine Haupt-jar nicht im lib verzeichnis liegen, hab ich jetzt erst gemerkt.
du musst die Datei "jdom.jar" aus dem Ordner "build" auch einbinden.


----------



## techdevil (25. Mrz 2010)

Genau das hatte ich vergessen.


----------

